# LAD Weather Watch Question



## Jknot213 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello,

I just bought me a LAD Weather watch in negative display. The watch is really nice for the price. I dont have money right now to buy me a Suunto or a Protrek so I picked this little guy up for 55$ in Amazon. I've had it a day so far and everything is working except I think the Altimeter. I'm a noob to this arena of watches and with that said, everytime I try to set my altitude it seems to cut that in half. For instance, I'm at approx 4869feet and I set my watch to that but then when I try to save ithat setting is goes to 2300 or so. Am I missing something? I've read the directions and it seems like a no brainer but I guess I've could of missed something. Thoughts, tips, suggestions please.


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

Damn, where are you...in Denver? Anyway, did you look at the units? Is the watch set to feet or some other unit of measurement like meters? Meters wouldn't really make sense though with the numbers you are getting back. Anyway, check the unit of measurement first.


----------



## Jknot213 (Jul 12, 2014)

RangerUp said:


> Damn, where are you...in Denver? Anyway, did you look at the units? Is the watch set to feet or some other unit of measurement like meters? Meters wouldn't really make sense though with the numbers you are getting back. Anyway, check the unit of measurement first.


That's a damn good guess RangerUp. I'm about 100 miles south of D. Pueblo CO to be exact. The watch is set as Fahrenheit, Feet, and InHg. My slp shows 32.48. The directions are ok but again I'm not sure if I'm missing something. From what I read it appears with the ABC watches you need to calculate a reference altitude which would be my current altitude using a GPS app on my iPhone correct or google earth etc...?


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

_"4869feet and I set my watch to that but then when I try to save ithat setting is goes to 2300" .
If battery is weak change it than try,otherwise
it should not happen,try replacing the watch with new unit.

try weather master 7 also..great watch for almost same price with user replaceable battery
_


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Jknot213 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought me a LAD Weather watch in negative display. The watch is really nice for the price. I dont have money right now to buy me a Suunto or a Protrek so I picked this little guy up for 55$ in Amazon. I've had it a day so far and everything is working except I think the Altimeter. I'm a noob to this arena of watches and with that said, everytime I try to set my altitude it seems to cut that in half. For instance, I'm at approx 4869feet and I set my watch to that but then when I try to save ithat setting is goes to 2300 or so. Am I missing something? I've read the directions and it seems like a no brainer but I guess I've could of missed something. Thoughts, tips, suggestions please.


Sounds like a broken unit, I would send it back.

cheers


----------



## Jknot213 (Jul 12, 2014)

Well I'm sending the unit back. I think the battery is still good as there is no battery level low indicator turned on the display. May try another stab at it as I do like the layout and color-way of the LAD, but if this second unit is defective I will just save up for a Casio Protrek PRG-270-1a. Sometimes a person gets lucky and they go from 100$-$150 on the bay or a Suunto Core all black. Thanks for your suggestions.


cal..45 said:


> Sounds like a broken unit, I would send it back.
> 
> cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Jknot213 said:


> Well I'm sending the unit back. I think the battery is still good as there is no battery level low indicator turned on the display. May try another stab at it as I do like the layout and color-way of the LAD...


I hear you. Looked the watch up on amazon and indeed it looks very nice. I too like the layout and especially the size of the digits in relation to the watch case. It is also nice that the backlight button is located at the three o'clock position, rather than on many competitors where it is often located at 9 o'clock (which requires a change of grip if you are a lefty). I hope I am right but I presume you talk about that model?

Amazon.com: [Lad Weather] Watches German Sensor Digital Quartz Compass Altimeter Barometer Chronograph Countdown Timer Lap Time Alarm Outdoor Sport (Climbing/ Hiking/ Running/ Walking/ Camping) Men Women Black: Sports & Outdoors

cheers


----------



## Jknot213 (Jul 12, 2014)

You are correct Cal. It really does have a nice look and feel. I'm still debating if I should waste any more time on trying another one out. I do qualify for the Prime membership via Amazon and get 2 day shipping which would save a couple days wait, but I did find a Casio Protrek PRG-270-1a on eBay. I think i may end up pulling the trigger on that one. That is one nice watch. Thoughts on that piece?

Amazon.com: Casio PROTREK Tripple Sensor Ver.3 Tough Solar Watch PRG-270-1AJF (Japan Import): Watches



cal..45 said:


> I hear you. Looked the watch up on amazon and indeed it looks very nice. I too like the layout and especially the size of the digits in relation to the watch case. It is also nice that the backlight button is located at the three o'clock position, rather than on many competitors where it is often located at 9 o'clock (which requires a change of grip if you are a lefty). I hope I am right but I presume you talk about that model?
> 
> Amazon.com: [Lad Weather] Watches German Sensor Digital Quartz Compass Altimeter Barometer Chronograph Countdown Timer Lap Time Alarm Outdoor Sport (Climbing/ Hiking/ Running/ Walking/ Camping) Men Women Black: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Jknot213 said:


> You are correct Cal. It really does have a nice look and feel. I'm still debating if I should waste any more time on trying another one out. I do qualify for the Prime membership via Amazon and get 2 day shipping which would save a couple days wait, but I did find a Casio Protrek PRG-270-1a on eBay. I think i may end up pulling the trigger on that one. That is one nice watch. Thoughts on that piece?


Well, I'm pretty much done with Casio ABC watches, other than the cool look and added toughness they simply won't do for me. The PRG-270 is nonetheless one of the most advanced triple sensors, Casio brought to market to date and especially the all black version looks extremely good. However, the lack of an altimeter lock and sea level pressure is something I still cannot and will not tolerate, both I find essential in a good ABC watch and it is a shame that a world company like Casio can't do what even my local discounter has to offer sometimes for a couple bucks. The bottom line is - for me anyway - rather simple: Casio for general toughness and a higher WR rating, other ABC brands (name or no name) for more advanced ABC functionality.

cheers


----------



## Jknot213 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok guys/gals. Took another stab at the LAD Weather watch and low and behold this one is doing something similar. I think I'm the problem.  Can I get some advice on calculating the abc watch for the first time? I'm located in pueblo colorado and sit right around 4883 feet. The watch I have has these settings for calculating. Altimeter. SLP. Barometer. And compass. It does F or C. InHg or mb. And hpa. Getting frustrated and I'd like to use the watch for altitude settings.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have no clue what you might doing wrong but as a first step I would recommend to switch the unit to the metrical system (celsius, meters, millibar) and do all your settings. Once this is done, and everything is in order you can switch back to the imperial units, you are probably more familiar with. Altough it is possible to change the current airpressure and the sea-level-pressure on many ABC's (nor sure about the LAD is there a pdf to download?) you should leave those alone, meaning let them set on default. Actually it is perfectly fine if you set a correct altitude, then the watch will do the math for you (correct altitude + current pressure = sea-level pressure). Just make sure you truly have the correct altitude of your home. If you are not sure about it, you can use googleearth or googlemaps - both are usually very accurate. For instance, in Pueblo where the Santa Fe drive crosses the Santa Fe Avenue, the altitude is 1425 meters or 4675 feet, so the altitude is close to that, you have posted. If you encounter further problems, just report back.



cheers


----------



## Jknot213 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cal,

Thanks for all your help with my issues and quick follow up. I had typed a huge reply but for whatever reason it didn't save. Basically, I can set every function of the watch but the altimeter. Here is a quick video 4 minutes in length to show you what I see. Hopefully, you can tell me if I'm doing something wrong? If there is anything else you can think of please let me know. The watch did come with a small booklet, and it is easy to follow. Although not much info about the company who makes the watch and maybe that is a huge red flag within itself? if you think the watch does have a bad sensor after watching then I'll return it again and save for a Suunto Core all black as that seems to be the go to watch for hiking/outdoor activities. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Jknot,

thanks for the video, much appreciated 

I searched the Internet high and low but unfortunately I couldn't find a manual for the watch anywhere so this is kind of a guessing game. Okay, first let me say, that I am 100% sure the watch works perfectly fine, it is in my opinion definitely a wrongdoing on the setting. So in your video it appears that you can set the data required, but you can't save it. What will happen if you set the altitude and press the upper left button (or keep it pressed for about 3 seconds) while the digits are blinking? Same goes for the upper right and lower right button but I don't think they are relevant. It could also be the light button but that would be the first timer ever on a watch to confirm a setting with the light button.

What does say your manual about it? Actually it should be very specific about setting the altimeter. Keep on posting.


cheers


----------



## danturbo316 (Jul 20, 2014)

https://translate.google.com/transl...p://www.e-mix.co.jp/fs/emix/lad002&edit-text=

And the Japanese manual

https://translate.googleusercontent...u.html&usg=ALkJrhjHUi0o2AY4MeZ75cciErZg4yT9vg

Not translated since its pictures...

It seems they compared it to the Suunto? From the slides


----------



## Jknot213 (Jul 12, 2014)

I tried holding down all the buttons for the 3-5 seconds but still no go. However, I said heck with it and pulled the battery out and let it sit for about 30 seconds. Slapped it back in and put back together and what do you know, it was at my correct altitude (almost). The crazy thing is though, I tried to set the alti, baro, etc and it reverted back to half my altitude. Same problem as before...WTF!!! So pulled batt out again, let it sit, put together. Boom. Altitude is almost correct. It's about 50-100 feet off of my altitude app on my iphone (tried 2 apps to make sure both were the same) and that's way better than 2100+ feet or 640+ meters off. I can live with that as it's doable for a 50$ watch I guess. Not sure why when trying to input my settings manually though it freaks out. Thoughts??? Anyhow I think the battery reseating did the trick and appears to be working good as is the compass/baro/temp/time/etc... I'll still check ebay for a Suunto though and will get it soon. I'd rather be closer to main objective than just "good enough". Thanks to all who responded. Hope this helps someone down the road should you try the LAD WEATHER WATCH out...


----------



## danturbo316 (Jul 20, 2014)

Lack of a manual in a language we can understand seems to be the problem here.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jknot213 (Jul 12, 2014)

The LAD does come with a manual and it's in English and real easy to follow. Although their method to set the Alti never worked. Hence the pull/replace battery trick. Anyhow, sending the watch back once again. Was hiking this weekend at right around 11000 feet and watch read I was about 8700. Seems to have too much variance in the calculations. For what it's worth though compass, baro, time, etc all worked great except the darn Alti. Well at least I tried I guess. Twice!!! Was a real nice watch to. Had a few compliments on it in the short time I owned it, nice to have compliments but nicer to have accurate tools. Not sure which way to go from here. Suunto Core All Black or Casio Protrek PRW-30001a???


----------



## danturbo316 (Jul 20, 2014)

Perhaps get an engineer from the company,though if you let go already that's that.
I ended up ordering a PS7001 myself. Almost pulled the trigger on this one and the altimeter casio.


----------



## jjthaeler (Jul 11, 2015)

Jknot213 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought me a LAD Weather watch in negative display. The watch is really nice for the price. I dont have money right now to buy me a Suunto or a Protrek so I picked this little guy up for 55$ in Amazon. I've had it a day so far and everything is working except I think the Altimeter. I'm a noob to this arena of watches and with that said, everytime I try to set my altitude it seems to cut that in half. For instance, I'm at approx 4869feet and I set my watch to that but then when I try to save ithat setting is goes to 2300 or so. Am I missing something? I've read the directions and it seems like a no brainer but I guess I've could of missed something. Thoughts, tips, suggestions please.


You need to press the sensor button (mine is top left and annodized) to get to the altimeter mode. Once there, hold down the Mode button (bottom left) for 5 seconds until the elevation starts blinking. From here, you can use the Start/Stop button to increment elevation up (top right button) and Lap/Reset to increment elevation down (bottom right). Holding down either of these two buttons will start incrementing elevation in units of 10 (probably like holding down your oven temperature buttons increases baking temperature faster). Once you are done, hold the Mode button down again until the elevation stops blinking. That's it!


----------

